# Girls: How many times do you masturbate, or have you ever?



## bknight554 (Sep 25, 2012)

A topic which i recently discussed with a female friend. She said that she has never masturbated. Very very confused about this, surely that's a lie?

Anybody else here the same? She's in her 20's :O


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

She might be lying, she might be telling the truth.

Considering it takes longer for a woman to build up to orgasm, she may not devote the time to herself. A lot of the time, when teenage boys masturbate, they try to finish as quickly as possible to ensure no one else comes in when they're masturbating.

Plus, a woman admitting she masturbates is seen as shameful in many cultures, and even in America, it's seen as out of the ordinary. Whereas, if you're a man, it's pretty much expected that you masturbate. Although, it is still shamed to an extent in men, which is one of the reasons circumcision was promoted in young boys.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I won't say all of the time, but most of the time a woman says she does not masturbate, it tends to be a lie.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been masturbating since I was like 8? However, I wasnt aware at the time what masturbation was. I could see a woman lying to you, a male, about it because she might have found it awkward though I think most men would find it awkward to talk to a female about them yanking the old chain. So, the fact that you are male could be the reason for the lie or she legitimately has never masturbated I guess I can't say there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I've often wondered this... and now I am subscribing to this thread...


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm, no one has actually answered the question. I'll bite. Basically, I masturbate whenever I want to. Sometimes its 3 times per day for a couple of days at a time. Then I might go for a week or more and not even think about it.

We should invent a new word for it. Masturbate sounds clinical. I always preferred the phrase 
"Pleasuring myself". Can anyone come up with anything better?


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I suspect there is a percentage of women who are clueless about themselves or have been convinced that self touch is "dirty". Many of the rest of us, however, really enjoy our physical selves. I "discovered myself" around age 11 I think, after reading about orgasms in some sex manuals that my folks had. I felt sexual "zings" earlier than that, but had no idea how to bring them on deliberately.

The frequency of my "sessions" is variable, largely due to whether I have a partner or not and how often we get together that way. I seldom got myself off during 20 years of marriage, but do so a lot more now that I am single. The urge also cycles a bit based on hormones. My most sex crazed spells almost invariably preceed a period.

As to women taking a long time to orgasm... not if she's had years of practice and really knows what works. I can climax in less than 1 minute if I want to. Of course, being multi orgasmic does not necessarily mean "game over" after that. (;


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Siren said:


> Masturbate sounds clinical. I always preferred the phrase
> "Pleasuring myself". Can anyone come up with anything better?


That warrants it's own thread, don't you think?

Makes me think of the "loaded gun" scene from "Something About Mary" ("Flog the dolphin" being a personal fave).


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Siren said:


> Hmm, no one has actually answered the question. I'll bite. Basically, I masturbate whenever I want to. Sometimes its 3 times per day for a couple of days at a time. Then I might go for a week or more and not even think about it.
> 
> We should invent a new word for it. Masturbate sounds clinical. I always preferred the phrase
> "Pleasuring myself". Can anyone come up with anything better?


That's similar to my pattern.

People sometimes use fapping, these days


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know that I even had an understanding of how female masturbation would work or be pleasurable until my late teens/early twenties, and that's despite having had relationships with guys all along the way. A lot of my friends are the same way.

I do think most girls do masturbate, or at least have or will at some point. It's not something that's talked about too much. The only time I can really remember it being a heavy topic of conversation was in mean ways back in middle/high school when it was all, "Can you believe she stuck ______ up there? What a slut!" Which is not super great incentive to be open and honest about exploring sexuality.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't. 

Not lying, even though this will undoubtedly be doubted.

I have very long, sharp nails and live with nosy family, so using my fingers is out and using (read: owning) toys is out (I refuse to explain my sexual preferences to my grandmother, and there's nowhere to put anything in her house that she doesn't rifle through while cleaning. No, not even there.) also, part of the family I live with is retired, so they're home all the time, so even using the showerhead is out because we have thin walls , the office is right next to my bathroom (also known as my very nosy grandfather's hang-out of choice) and I may or may not be loud... >_>


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

nádej said:


> The only time I can really remember it being a heavy topic of conversation was in mean ways back in middle/high school when it was all, "Can you believe she stuck ______ up there? What a slut!" Which is not super great incentive to be open and honest about exploring sexuality.


People don't really know much about sex in middle/high school, so comments like that are to be expected. I was once a peer sex educator, and it was baffling how little people actually knew once you cut through the BS and braggadocio, and how many misconceptions they were operating under.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't until I was a lot older than most people are when they start for the first time, and it's not something that I do all the time even now. IDK. It's just not as fun as the real thing, and not as pleasurable. I know I'm probably just a weirdo though.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

3 women masturbated as they posted in this thread.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Psssh... Girls don't do that stuff...

I kid I kid. For me it's probably like... a few times a week? It varies, depending upon the time of the month as well.

A bit off topic. One of the above posters mentioned she didn't know if she would be loud or not. I find I'm pretty noisy during actual sex, but pretty quiet when flying solo. Anyone else like that? Or am I a freak?


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> I find I'm pretty noisy during actual sex, but pretty quiet when flying solo. Anyone else like that? Or am I a freak?


Noisy during intercourse, you mean? It's a very different kind of stimulation, so no, not a freak (necessarily).


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

EmileeArsenic said:


> I don't.
> 
> Not lying, even though this will undoubtedly be doubted.
> 
> I have very long, sharp nails and live with nosy family, so using my fingers is out and using (read: owning) toys is out (I refuse to explain my sexual preferences to my grandmother, and there's nowhere to put anything in her house that she doesn't rifle through while cleaning. No, not even there.) also, part of the family I live with is retired, so they're home all the time, so even using the showerhead is out because we have thin walls , the office is right next to my bathroom (also known as my very nosy grandfather's hang-out of choice) and I may or may not be loud... >_>


I think your reasons are bs. Oh, I believe you. But, people don't masturbate because they either a) physically cannot b) lack desire. I wouldn't want to cancel anything out so I'll keep an open mind.

Have you masturbated before in the past? Your reasoning suggests you have and these are the environmental inhibitors. Do you just lack desire to? Because, despite the insane lack of privacy, any person with enough desire would manage to solve the nail problem (snip snip) and find some moment of privacy in some variation of seclusion. Thin walls or not in the bathroom, it's possible and manageable. Sorry, it's just to me if there's a will, there's a way. Absolutely nothing wrong with not gratifying yourself, but those seem like excuses to me for the real reason. Enlighten me.



DeductiveReasoner said:


> Psssh... Girls don't do that stuff...
> 
> I kid I kid. For me it's probably like... a few times a week? It varies, depending upon the time of the month as well.
> 
> A bit off topic. One of the above posters mentioned she didn't know if she would be loud or not. I find I'm pretty noisy during actual sex, but pretty quiet when flying solo. Anyone else like that? Or am I a freak?


Nope, you aren't a freak. Or are you ;D I am exceptionally quiet flying solo. I live with four people, rarely have the apartment to myself, share a room with someone, all that. Even when I'm alone, I don't really feel any need to vocalize. As much as vocalizations are real during actual sexual contact, they're still a reinforcer, subconscious or otherwise.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

chimeric said:


> Noisy during intercourse, you mean? It's a very different kind of stimulation, so no, not a freak (necessarily).


Not just intercourse. Fooling around and the like, as well.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Also, to answer the question, it depends. On average a few times a week, also depending on the time of the month. I can go days not interested in sex, then I can feel totally ravenous. I'm single so most of the time my drive isn't especially, er, driven. I prefer it that way, lest I go nuts xD


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Not just intercourse. Fooling around and the like, as well.


It's probably a subconscious pattern that developed over time due to positive/negative external feedback. I hate how clumsily nerdy that sentence sounds, but I basically mean being influenced by wanting to keep quiet around family vs. enjoying a partner's positive reaction.
-------


To answer the thread's question, I don't think she's necessarily lying. I've had periods when I've been pretty busy at it, and periods when I haven't done it at all.


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

Intensely So said:


> I'm more interested in if you all use porn or not.


Occasionally but not often. And if I do it's something found on here.... Work Is Never Over


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

Siren said:


> Hmm, no one has actually answered the question. I'll bite. Basically, I masturbate whenever I want to. Sometimes its 3 times per day for a couple of days at a time. Then I might go for a week or more and not even think about it.
> 
> We should invent a new word for it. Masturbate sounds clinical. I always preferred the phrase
> "Pleasuring myself". Can anyone come up with anything better?



Poisoning the water hole.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Sometimes, but I don't need it. I have a good imagination.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Jesus Christo! There are some horny fuckers here! XD
(I can barely manage twice a week, maybe three on a push (I don't know how people can do it daily. I tried that once and it made my arm sore, and just made me want to recharge a bit, plus it was harder to climax..))


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

RetroVortex said:


> Jesus Christo! There are some horny fuckers here! XD
> (I can barely manage twice a week, maybe three on a push (I don't know how people can do it daily. I tried that once and it made my arm sore, and just made me want to recharge a bit, plus it was harder to climax..))


Maybe you just have a low sex drive.

When I was in high school I used to go 2-3 times a day. 

Now I'm normally just a solid once a day lol.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

It's taboo for a woman to talk about masturbation in the company of others. In fact, some might even go as far as to call her a slut if they ever find out that she touches herself down there. Which is stupid, really, she's not even hurting anyone else around her doing it. And people seriously think women have it easier in life. :dry: Yeah, okay.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

L said:


> Maybe you just have a low sex drive.
> 
> When I was in high school I used to go 2-3 times a day.
> 
> Now I'm normally just a solid once a day lol.


Heh. You might be right on that one! XD
(my older brother described me as "such a woman" because I'm all emotional and feely, (he's a S though, and he likely has Fe vs my Fi)

Well.. I think I tend to get horny spells. Bouts of almost uncontrollable lust, where I wanna be bad. So I think my drive just fluctuates.
(I'm in regular mode now so all this horny business is confusing, but maybe in a week or so I'll be totally into it! XD)


----------



## BallsAway (Mar 23, 2012)

Siren said:


> Hmm, no one has actually answered the question. I'll bite. Basically, I masturbate whenever I want to. Sometimes its 3 times per day for a couple of days at a time. Then I might go for a week or more and not even think about it.
> 
> We should invent a new word for it. Masturbate sounds clinical. I always preferred the phrase
> "Pleasuring myself". Can anyone come up with anything better?


Hmm. Masturbating frequently for a couple of days and then going for a week or more without even thinking about sex at all. Isn't that basically your ovulation cycle (I know it's actually longer than that, but I'm not going for specifics here)? Anyway, it would make sense for women to get horny as hell when they're ovulating, since that's when they're most fertile.

Pre-professional student here, by the way.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Hardly ever. My sex drive is damn pretty low, but when I actually do masturbate, it's only once to four times a week. I just don't really get turned on all that often.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

ForsakenMe said:


> It's taboo for a woman to talk about masturbation in the company of others. In fact, some might even go as far as to call her a slut if they ever find out that she touches herself down there. Which is stupid, really, she's not even hurting anyone else around her doing it. And people seriously think women have it easier in life. :dry: Yeah, okay.


I think it depends on the area too (granted even those areas can become more accepting) ... For instance I'm in a more socially liberal area (granted, if you drive an hour north-northwest, you get people who are not so liberal), but if you go to let's say, some of the really rural sections of Indiana (I'm thinking of a place in particular) you might hear about people boycotting a gas station because someone of Indian ancestry now owns it 

And, at least it is not taboo to talk about it on the internet ^__^

Also the bunny in your signature is so adorable :kitteh:


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

Siren said:


> Hmm, no one has actually answered the question. I'll bite. Basically, I masturbate whenever I want to. Sometimes its 3 times per day for a couple of days at a time. Then I might go for a week or more and not even think about it.
> 
> We should invent a new word for it. Masturbate sounds clinical. I always preferred the phrase
> "Pleasuring myself". Can anyone come up with anything better?


Instead of masturbate what about Jacking off or in the case of a female Jilling off?


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

Intensely So said:


> I'm more interested in if you all use porn or not.


. I do, and guess what? I had a male ex that didn't like me watching it either. It would be a fun thread to see how many guys don't care for porn


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

L said:


> After reading a few different posts on here I would have to say that you womenz are somewhat lucky... I wish I could do some of the things I have read here without having to stop... or even just prolong the experience:sad:


If you want to prolong the experience, you could just change your masturbation habits. You might benefit from starting slower, and try and make it last after a certain time mark. The way we've learned to masturbate is to do it as quickly as possible so we wouldn't get caught, and that imprints on our muscle memory. Which is why I think masturbation should be more condoned by society, because we should be able to take our time to explore our bodies. What we do in terms of masturbation gives us about a fraction of pleasure that prolonged masturbation would.

I mean, I assume you're probably not like me, and can't maintain an erection after ejaculation. But even though I can start back up, it's usually not worth the effort because the friction can be painful after a while, and each ejaculation takes a toll on your energy. I think the most I've ever done is only 3 or 4.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I've masturbated to hundreds maybe thousands.

edit: i seem to have read the title wrong.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

bknight554 said:


> Wow, thank you all for your replies, I really appreciate it
> 
> I know this girl very dearly, we are very close friends. So from what you guys are saying, it seems shes telling the truth.
> 
> ...


Actually, i can relate to your ISFJ friend. When i was younger, i used to think like she does but i tried it out of curiosity and i loved it. hehehe I also used to live in a busy household so I was really discreet and I don't do it often. Nowadays, I still live in a house with other people but i have my own room. So I do it mostly once a day although there are days that i do it twice or three times. I don't usually do it during my period, however there are times when I'm on my period but it's really sensitive down there so I do it and orgasms during these rare times are really intense. It's just really messy. 

I also live in a culture where masturbation is a taboo so I've never told anyone that I masturbate. except you lot. and it's only because nobody here knows me in real life. :wink:


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Dashing said:


> I've masturbated to hundreds maybe thousands.
> 
> edit: i seem to have read the title wrong.


OMFG!!! I am VERY glad to have put my coffee down. It most _certainly_ would have come out of my nose in reading that reply, otherwise!


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Intensely So said:


> I'm more interested in if you all use porn or not.


Actually, I started off on erotic stories - mom had a collection of books and showed me where she kept them (just in case? I never have asked why, but I digress). I STILL really enjoy hot erotics to get off to, but am pretty picky and have trouble finding well written material.

I did not start with the visual porn until much later, once they came out on DVD. By then I was married, so I shared the selecting and watching with my husband. We often used them for foreplay, and found such a warm up useful when either of us was distracted by real life crap (it usually worked).

Now that I can view free (often lame) porn on the net, I go through spells where that gets me hot. Often I watch not intending to get off, but find myself having to.

Believe it or not though, I can honestly "jill" (I thought that meant female masturbation? Guess I have research to do now, THANKS!) without thinking about _anythying_. I honestly like to lean back, close my eyes, and concetrate on how it feels. 

[I often wanted to argue that with my pastor who said "Committing adultry in your heart was the same as doing it. Since one HAS to think about it to masturbate, therein lies the sin". I wanted to ask him what if I entertained thoughts of my loving god-given husband who has since died? I never worked up the nerve though, perferring not to make him THAT uncomfortable. I guess, by his definition, I am good to go as long as I don't think about anyone, though, right?]. 

OK. Enough silliness for now... back to your regularly scheduled (pornagraphic?) programming...


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Torai said:


> If you want to prolong the experience, you could just change your masturbation habits. You might benefit from starting slower, and try and make it last after a certain time mark. The way we've learned to masturbate is to do it as quickly as possible so we wouldn't get caught, and that imprints on our muscle memory. Which is why I think masturbation should be more condoned by society, because we should be able to take our time to explore our bodies. What we do in terms of masturbation gives us about a fraction of pleasure that prolonged masturbation would.
> 
> I mean, I assume you're probably not like me, and can't maintain an erection after ejaculation. But even though I can start back up, it's usually not worth the effort because the friction can be painful after a while, and each ejaculation takes a toll on your energy. I think the most I've ever done is only 3 or 4.


I know about all of that. I just meant the fact that women can have like a billion orgasms without stopping lol.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

L said:


> I know about all of that. I just meant the fact that women can have like a billion orgasms without stopping lol.


Does make one jealous, no?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I actually had to be taught to masturbate. It had never occurred to me before, though I did have fantasies. I wished to have sexual dreams in which I might experience sex (which I never really have either). I couldn't even do it right for several tries. I couldn't climax for years after I both masturbated and began having sex. 

So yeah, it's possible. I read somewhere that Latinas tend to masturbate less and at a later age. Maybe it's a cultural thing. 

Now, I try to get myself to do it more often, but I forget and sometimes I'm just too tired. I prefer having a trusted soul mate instead--but we don't all get what we want. 

OMG--I just remembered something embarrassing about myself (which of course, i MUST emblazon for eternity on the internet). But when I first had a complete sexual fantasy, I was stricken with the irrational fear that I would become pregnant from the fantasy, and everyone would know my horrible secret. Yeah--I didn't even think of masturbating.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

aus2020 said:


> Furthermore, if you are caught with more than five sex toys, that's intent to sell, and a felony charge. * I guess whether the judge throws in you in jail or not probably depends upon how happy you look*.


So if the police knock at your door; should you deliberately stub your toe first?

:laughing:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

In all honesty, I don't know how - or maybe I do and my body's just like "NO." I could be wanting to but, when I get down there, my actions actually ruin the experience. Nothing I do feels like anything. 

I have felt something in the past when guys I liked did it for me. And that's probably just because they know even the least bit more than me.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not a woman, but their "masturbation ratio" can get pretty impressive. One of my female friends has admitted to masturbating _four times a day_. I don't even know if I could pull that off...

(But then I seem to masturbate less often than most guys do...)


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

nevermore said:


> I'm not a woman, but their "masturbation ratio" can get pretty impressive. One of my female friends has admitted to masturbating _four times a day_. I don't even know if I could pull that off...
> 
> (But then I seem to masturbate less often than most guys do...)


In theory, female need shorter time to recover from an orgasm before they get another one again. (you call that relapse, right?)


----------

